# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  طلب من د.شيماء ونتمنى الاستجابه

## طه عبدالهادى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
د.شيماء لم نستطع حضور المحاضره اليوم وذالك للأضارب الذى كان اليوم من سائقى المكرباز وعمليات قطع الطريق على من اراد العمل منهم والتعدى عليه وعلى العربيه ونحن لاوسيله لنا الى هى لايوجد قطر عندنا وحتى اوتوبيس النقل العام تم الاعتداء عليه ولذالك لم يحالفنا الحظ ان نحضر المحاضره لتلك الظروف ونرجو منكى ان تضعى لنا تلك المحاضره على المنتدى كما فى الفرقه الثانيه و.. وبعض النماذج من الاسئله .
ولكى كل الشكر والامتنان والتقدير 
ووفققى الله ان تكونى عونا لنا

----------


## عبير الزهور20

والله شىء جميل التواصل

----------


## Dina amer

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## رنيم حمدي

مشكووووووووووور

----------

